# Big Kudos to WinnChill's snowforecast.com



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

snowforecast.com got a lot of love at Magic yesterday while we waited on the lift power to be restored and lift to be re-checked.  And I was impressed with the results.  One specific comment about the overall detail of the reports was worthy of special note.   

Bravo!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

Exactly!  For the non weather afficienado's out there, you really can't comprehend how tough this last one was to forcast, and how tough this next one will be to forcast.  Past computer models of similar type storms for some guidance just really don't exist!


----------



## KingM (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree. Nice call for what sounded like a tricky storm.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

Winnchill puts as much energy into it as Scott used to.  Being a skier helps to.  He spends time thinking about what various elevations will get - which most forecasters avoid, but we need.   He has a great product.  Hope he can amp up his business model for success.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

Yep. Nice job Winn. I gave the mets a hard time last week as they all flubbed those forecasts, but they seem to be locking into this one pretty well. Weird set up too with the almost N-S snow/rain line.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, thank you guys!  That means a lot!  I really appreciate the support!  I'm still learning a lot from this forum and hope to keep improving our forecasts!  

A Heartfelt Cheers!:beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Wow, thank you guys!  That means a lot!  I really appreciate the support!  I'm still learning a lot from this forum and hope to keep improving our forecasts!
> 
> A Heartfelt Cheers!:beer:



 Hey WC   nice work   all season long . my good natured ribbing earlier this season  was tongue in cheek so after watching you cal em all season here's a tip of the old guy's hat  my man !!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like the wind holds may happen tomorrow also based on his Friday forecast.  Comments?  Thinking about going to Killington tomorrow but do not want to drive if things are on wind hold.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Looks like the wind holds may happen tomorrow also based on his Friday forecast.  Comments?  Thinking about going to Killington tomorrow but do not want to drive if things are on wind hold.



I don't know what their wind threshold is...anyone here know?  Early morning winds will still be strong but they tend to ease up considerably through the day.


----------

